# Anyone recognize this?



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

I think it is shrimp eggs... but I'm not entirely sure.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Looks like snails eggs to me. They usually come in clumps and look as if they are covered in gel, most like pond/bladder/Malaysian trumpet/ramshorn snails. The most common asexual snails in the hobby that reproduce quite fast


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Shrimp carry their eggs on their bodies until the eggs hatch. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Those are snail eggs. I see them all over my tanks all the time. Probably pond or ramshorn. MTS are livebearing snails.


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

I'd never seen the before, why I Was curious. I had heard of shrimp dropping their eggs, usually when sick, I was hoping... oh well, I see I'll be scraping that up tomorrow!


----------



## Boscobear (Jan 7, 2012)

*koimaiden*

If you would please tell me a few things about your Ramhorn snails. I just spotted one in my aquarium. I have dozen nitrite snails that have been in there for about 6 months. I have not added anything to the aquarium since then either. Where did this one come from?
I have only found one so far. It is a bit different from the nitrite snails, shell form, and a lot faster moving, lol , for a snail, well than the nitrites, they are pretty slow movers.
Will the ramshorn eat my plants?
Where did it come from, I'm stumped? I have not added any plants or fish in 6 months. Feed frozen, and flake foods. 
In the water change? I do WC twice a week, 50-50 RO & Tap, 75 gallons in a 125 gal aquarium.
It is definitely a ramshorn snail.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Boscobear said:


> If you would please tell me a few things about your Ramhorn snails. I just spotted one in my aquarium. I have dozen nitrite snails that have been in there for about 6 months. I have not added anything to the aquarium since then either. Where did this one come from?
> I have only found one so far. It is a bit different from the nitrite snails, shell form, and a lot faster moving, lol , for a snail, well than the nitrites, they are pretty slow movers.
> Will the ramshorn eat my plants?
> Where did it come from, I'm stumped? I have not added any plants or fish in 6 months. Feed frozen, and flake foods.
> ...


Hmm. My best guess for how it got there is it hitchhiked on your plants. Ramshorns are pretty hardy. That's also a pretty large tank, so I don't blame you for missing a baby for 6 months. I can hardly find them in my 29 gal. They don't eat healthy plants, so you don't have to worry about that. They're great algae cleaners, tho. I introduce them to all of my new setups to keep the growth of algae down.


----------

